# flush mounts



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anybody got any good ideas for a way to plug a flush mount rod holder so water cant get in. i've been using a piece of pool float foam but it seems to get compressed to the shape of the tube, and unless it's lined up perfect water can get in. i've also been trying to find some good cheap scupper plugs. any ideas?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I taped mine over then poured some epoxy in it to seal it but a plumbers squeeze plug will work also. Only a couple bucks at a hardware store.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Scupper plugs*

I heard that some yakers use practice styrofoam golf balls for plugs. 

Drill a hole thru the balls and slide a small rope/cord thru and tie knot.


Robert


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Got mine from ocean kayak,they have cap on bottom, $38.00 Pr with fasterners.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Are they not pluged at the other end, if not bearing buddys will slip over the bottom and seal the rod holder without affecting the gimbal in the bottom.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i think i might try the foam golf ball thing. seems like they would work pretty well. as for my flush mount, it's open on the end w/ only a gimbal going across. i've just had trouble finding a rubber plug the right size for it.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Cheap scupper plugs*

I don't know what kayak you have, but for Wilderness Systems kayaks with 1 1/2 inch scupper holes, it take a piece of 2 in PVC pipe, sharpen the inside edge with a file and use it to punch out plugs from high density foam ( the kind computers come packed in). Wet the plugs, compress them and push them into the holes. If you get water in the yak, just push a couple of plugs out with your finger. The butt of my rod works, too. They float so you can paddle back and recover them.


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

Try this link, they have what you need and they are inexpensive. Just bought some last week and worked great!

http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/catalog/rod_holder_plug_3530495.htm


----------

